

PA Report: We're not citizens anymore just criminals who have yet to be jailed  - Ygg2
http://penny-arcade.com/report/article/i-am-justin-carter-were-not-citizens-anymore-just-criminals-who-have-yet-to

======
schrodingersCat
Combine unpopular expression with overzealous DAs wanting to get ahead in
their careers, and you get this situation. I'm convinced that the entire
culture and method of promotion in _all_ departments of justice need to change
if we want to see real reform. More convictions does not equal a better DA

